# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Si te besh para online.

## Kleant Rrera

Pershendetje miq!

Emri im eshte Kleant Rrera dhe jam nga qyteti i Beratit.

U be rreth nje vit tashme qe punoj ne internet ne sitet ptc(paid to click). 
Ka qene nje pervoje e bukur,interesante,ndonjehere shume lodhese.

Ne kete rrugetim per te siguruar te ardhura te mira nga komforti i shtepise,kam provuar shume menyra per te bere para ne internet dhe shume here kam deshtuar.
Gjate kesaj kohe kam pare me qindra e mijera website dhe biznese qe deklarojne se ne to mund te behen para te mira dhe te shpejta - Gjepura! 

Pervoja me ka mesuar se nuk mund te behen para te shpejta ne internet. Askush nuk te paguan per hicgje,sado qe ata e reklamojne se e bejne. Per te bere qofte dhe disa dollare,nese nuk di menyrat dhe nuk zgjedh vendet e duhura per te punuar,mund te duhen edhe muaj te tere.

Per t'jua bere me te lehte punen ne keto site,vendosa qe te krijoja nje website
www.ofertepune.weebly.com ,ne te cilin tregohet shume thjesht sesi te besh para ne internet.

Rreth dy jave pune si: marrje informacioni nga webi dhe nga sitet ptc,perkthime,redaktime dhe pershtatje me jane dashur qe ta kompletoja kete website,keshtu personat qe do t'a lexojne kete informacion do t'a kene me te lehte qe te kuptojne sesi kjo pune funksionon dhe sesi te punojne ne menyren e duhur qe te kene sukses. 

Per me shume informacion futuni ne http://www.ofertepune.weebly.com

Per cdo pyetje me kontaktoni ne Facebook(Kleant Rrera),ose me dergoni nje email ne semiaksi@live.com dhe une do te jem i lumtur t'ju ndihmoj.

                                                                                                     Sinqerisht!
                                                                                                   Kleant Rrera

----------


## FierAkja143

gjej nje te dashur ne chat...

----------


## Rev12

Sa here duhet me kliku per me ble lamborginin se nuk me del llogaria kur eshte 0.001$ /click

----------


## ExTaSy

Para fiton permes ... www.sharecash.org 

www.dollarupload.com
www.adfoc.us
www.adf.ly
etj etj ...

----------


## 2043

Ky duket qe e ka per te miren e popullit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Bamba

Me ne fund dhe une do behem i pasur dhe me sukses.

----------


## Kleant Rrera

> gjej nje te dashur ne chat...


 :u shkriva:  Nuk eshte qellimi im




> Sa here duhet me kliku per me ble lamborginin se nuk me del llogaria kur eshte 0.001$ /click


Nese je nen 30 vjec nuk ke shanse t'a blesh lamborghinin,sepse nuk do te mjaftonin vitet per t'a blere...bej shaka. Ne keto site behet shume para nese vendos dhe gjen menyren per te sjelle njerez te tjere ne keto site.




> Ky duket qe e ka per te miren e popullit


 :posi: 




> Me ne fund dhe une do behem i pasur dhe me sukses.


I pasur mbase nuk do behesh,por te pakten do besh disa para duke punuar ne internet. Nuk eshte e veshtire

----------


## Deni_Boy

Do e nxirrkam dificit Youtube ene Facebook  :perqeshje:

----------


## galaktika2007

*Ashtu ashtu jem duke e humbur kohen kot ne internet,sadopak edhe kemi pak profit ne klikim te PTC sajtave.Rrofsh*

----------


## Kleant Rrera

> Do e nxirrkam dificit Youtube ene Facebook


 :terroristi:  Hahaha pse jo

----------


## Kleant Rrera

> *Ashtu ashtu jem duke e humbur kohen kot ne internet,sadopak edhe kemi pak profit ne klikim te PTC sajtave.Rrofsh*


Je i/e mirepritur. 
Sa per dijeni nuk eshte ai referral linku yt.
Linku qe ke vendosur me siper nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse linku i nje prej banerave te Neobux. Me ane te tij nuk do te besh asnje referues!

Referral linku ne Neobux,eshte i tille:

http://www.neobux.com/?r=USERNAME_JUAJ.

----------


## malesori1234

pak fitohet me kete metode
ka menyra me te mira me fitu lek online

----------


## Kleant Rrera

> Siti i Kleantit esht shum i mir dhe profesional, un e di se per cfar flet sepse nje sit te tille e kam dhe un por ne anglisht. 
> Njerezit  ne te gjithe boten duhet te kuptojn nje gje qe te besh leke me internet nuk do te thot te pasurohesh me internet dhe shpejt e shpejt per 2 minuta. 
> Kush thot kte gje ne sitin e tij do te thot  qe po te mashtron dhe vjedh me internet.
> 
> Gjith te mirat.


Ky eshte gabimi qe shume persona bejne ne te gjithe boten. Ata kujtojne se mund te behet para shpejt dhe pa bere asgje. Kjo ne fakt nuk eshte jo gjithmone e vertete pasi cdo pune,qofte online ose jo,kerkon perkushtim dhe kohe plus nje strategji te mire marketingu. Eshte e vertete qe ne shume website thuhet "Bej para shpejt dhe pa bere asgje". Duhet te kemi shume kujdes nga keto site pasi shumica e tyre jane vecse mashtrime dhe e vetmja gje qe mund te fitoni eshte llogaria e boshuar bankare. 




> pak fitohet me kete metode
> ka menyra me te mira me fitu lek online


Nese di te sjellesh referues tek keto site mund te fitosh me te vertete shume. Do kohe dhe durim por nese punon me kembengulje,do t'a marresh shperblimin qe ke merituar.
Sigurisht qe ka dhe menyra te tjera per te bere para ne internet. Disa prej tyre i kam listuar ne faqen "Menyra te tjera fitimi" ne websitin tim. Aty do shtoj dhe shume menyra te tjera per te bere para ne internet,por vetem pasi i kam testuar vete dhe kam fituar 100% besim ne to. Jam shume skeptik ndaj puneve online dhe tregohem shume i kujdesshem kur punoj ne to.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Ctrl+Alt+Del  -> End Task

----------


## FREX

Danke Kleant, Une I Kam Ba Ni Milion Euro. 
E Fillova Para Disa Diteve At Dhe Tash Jam I Pasun, SDU TPUNOJ MA

----------


## tiziana

pershendetje te gjitheve... per te  bere  leke online ju keshilloj : BANNERS BROKER
 firme kanadese shume serioze me rreth 40.000 antare ne te gjithe boten dhe deri me sot ka paguar  mbi $57,558,359.00. regjistrimi eshte falas dhe per te fituar nuk  te kerkon rreferal. kam dy muaj qe bej pjese dhe  e kam mese dyfishuar kapitalin tim.
po te regjistroheni te ky  linku qe eshte falas do t'ju ndjek  dhe keshilloj hap pas hapi.
http://www.bannersbroker.com/adrix 
po te doni me kontaktoni me mesazh privat qe t'ju dimostroj fotot e tabeles sime me fitimet  si shtohen dite per dite.   FITIM TE MBARE!!!!

----------


## Bamba

Mos e jurr fare!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## King_Arthur

Iniciative e mire por pa fund , ka shume mundesi te mira per te fituar para ne internet te duhet pune akoma dhe nese do te merresh seriozisht me kete pune bli nje domain te rregullt 7-8 $ Vetem kujdes mos biesh pre te ndonje mashtrimi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tiziana

> Mos e jurr fare!


????????????

----------


## shoku_tanku

njerezit e pasur e kane zakon te mbajne mjekerr te gjate tiziana...

ps.ti ere,bamba..mos perdor kete fjalor perpara femijeve te vegjel se do t'thyj n'mes!

----------

